# hullo people !



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

heya x
am 17 years of age n i love horses lol. I have 3 horses 

called tina ( my jumper that i am selling ) sasha ( my palomino who 

is my world!!! ) and kegan ( my tb foal ) !

i just wanted 2 say hi 

bye x x x :wink:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

hi, and welcome!  do you have any pics of your horses and foal? x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!!! :lol: 

Cant wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, dito x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hey here is a pic of kegan my lil colt this picture was taken just after 

he was born, kegan is the sweetest thing ever but his show name is 

an english rose because the vet thought that he would be a girl lol 

x x x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww what a cutie. Black beauty look alike!!!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

He's Gawjus! Im so jelouse! x


----------

